# She's all mine!



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Bought & paid for the 12-14 week 3.4lbs beauty today, comes home Monday after spayed. They named her Talula, which I think is cute but I might change to Lucky because "our" story - we met on Tues. w/her ID tag available Thurs...so stupid me just said OK come back then. Between those days I went to 5 (Humane Society's & County animal control shelters) places, and she stuck in my mind. I go back Thurs. and she's gone, but this time I ask wondering if someone beat me since it was later that day. Nope, she was still available, barely, they took her away from the front cages to the back getting ready to put down with the next batch - oh no, get her back! Little did I know this place requires to "sign-up" on an animal's waiting list, then you come back on the available date, which is why she was almost killed because no one wanted her by the "due out" day. So now I was #1 on the list and HAD to be there by 11am today because if someone else then signed up for her and I wasn't there when name called she would go to the next person and so on... Well today I was 15min. late, maybe someone else might've gotten her? nope I was the only one signed up and was scheduled to be put down again if not... Spent some quality time in the interaction room and said she's a keeper! Here she is probably thinking where you going after playing with me?










I've been to this place before, they usually have a wide selection but never seen such beautiful "twins" like these:










They're both females, I could hardly tell them apart in person - one's eyes are a bit deeper green - a picture (especially with flash) don't do them justice! I'm guessing they're around 1-2 years old? 5.8 & 6.2lbs. and SOOO soft you'd think they were just shampoo'ed!

I know I'm getting ahead of myself, but I was thinking about getting my kitty a playmate eventually. Sure these 2 would prefer being together but don't think I can go from 1 to 3 so fast. They aren't available for another week, but I'm tempted for at least one...


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

yaaaaaaaaaay! i am so happy for you! she is too cute. what a face. and i love how she's got her head cocked to one side, as if to say: 'are YOU my person?' 

and thank you for rescuing a kitten. i say go ahead and get the other two. once you've got one, it's easy to 'add on', 'specially when they are young. if you wait too long, she'll want you all to herself.

on a funny note, my 4-yr-old niece can't say my kitten's name, lola. so she calls her 'talula.' whatever you do decide to call her, i'm sure she'll love it. this is great resource for you, there are some really, really knowledgeable members. 

more photos, please!


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Luckily these twins "due date" isn't for another week, so time to think about it. There was some fate here some place for everything to work out. Forgot to ad - on the way home I see a garage sale sign and was already thinking I need to get a carrier cage by Mon. to pick her up so I drive by and could not believe what's sitting in their driveway but one! I expect too good to be true, someone probably has an animal in there giving it some air - nope price tag says $2. please, I already knew they're around $20. new so didn't even ask hey how about taking a $1. for it? I was so giddy about the find and saving $ so looked around and thought hmm kitty might like to play with these stuffed animals so I grabbed a few all total $4. I know about kitty chewing so I'll only let her play with em while I'm watching.

I'm like an expecting father waiting for his new born since this is my first. The place is open tomorrow so I'll be tempted to go visit. Might even ask to see if the kitty and one of the twins will get along in close quarters - if so I'm in trouble!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank goodness you made it in time to save your new "baby." It's so heartbreaking to think of the others who won't get homes.


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

wow. that is so meant to be. very cool story!  

yeah, go see her and see if you can hang out with the three of them!

good luck!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a sweet story! I find it hard to walk into animal shelters simply because I want to take all the cats home with me! It would be so hard to choose. Plus it would break my heart to think of the others who didn't find homes.  
She is beautiful. I am so happy you found each other.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

What a wonderful story. That is great that you saved her! I hope she brings you sweet sweet joy!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Yea! I'm so glad to hear you've found the perfect kitty for you! She looks like a real sweet heart too.  You know I've always felt that rescued cats always know what you've done for them and that strengthens the bond a little more.

Good luck with the little peanut! Can't wait till you get to bring her home!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so hoping the twins will find homes too. Wouldn't triplets be nice? (Easy for me to say! ) Let us know when you get your kitten. I can only imagine how excited you must be!


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

The kitten arrives tomorrow! have to pick her up by 3:30 at the spay/nut. clinic so after that I'll be official like all you other owners :wink: 

I did go back today, 1 to check on my lil one and see that she's doing OK and none of the shelter visitors are being mean to her! and 2 to investigate more about these twins.

Yup they're twins, only info they have is they were confisgated from previous owners. They said it could be anything from animal cruelity reported, which I doubt since they both seem in great health, to a drug arrest and getting taken.

I asked if I could take my kitten and one of the twins in their interaction rooms to see how'd they get along, but nope since the twins haven't been checked for health by the vet and their available date is still a week away.

So I guess it gives me time with the kitten to think about it. Then if I decide yes I have to sign up for one of the twins by the available date, which is also the "due out" date - if no one signs up then they get put down  I dunno, to me the whole process seems too long and turns off potential adopters since you have to go there over & over again not knowing the outcome til last minute. 

Once they're adopted and paid for, still most stay there another day when they go to the spay/nut. clinic which is at the Humane Society instead of the Animal control shelter, you'd think they would put em in another area to make room for others but nope. My kitten didn't even have an adopted sign on her tag, and they put her in another cage within the puppies row! I've seen them clean the cages, always leaving an empty one so take animal out into new clean cage right next, clean current dirty cage and down the line it goes... so my kitty is now in a cage that had a puppy in day before and that row even smells like dog!


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

that's too bad. the michigan humane society is kind of like that too, i mean with the process. they have a lot of paperwork and red-tape and procedures. but there is no 'sign-up' process and it's super clean and well-organized. 

but congrats to you. let us all know how your first night goes with ms. kitty. and keep thinking about those twins! the MHS where i got lola has a 'two for one' special! maybe you should ask!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would not expect a lot of problems with the kittens. There would be a period of adjustment for all of them, but I have found that kittens accept one another much more quickly than adults. If in doubt, introduce them gradually. Please don't let red tape stand in your way if you want them. 

If you get all three and you have concerns, keep one in a different room, and put it in a carrier for introduction time for a while every day. It shouldn't take long before they would all want to play. You could encourage interactive play among the kittens even while one is in a cage or carrier.


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks, that's pretty much what I expected. Also have read some articles on introducing 2 cats - resident to newbies. Since kitten will be 1st it will give me time to get things straight, then I'll decide if older or another kitten. Honestly there's a tuxedo kitten at a Humane Society that I absolutely adore, but I know she'll be safe until finally apopted. Now after seeing these twins at the shelter and knowing the probably outcome it'll be hard for me not to get at least one of em. Luckily I have 2 bathrooms, both w/doors that lead to rooms - so I have an ideal place to keep each for a while then gradually let them explore slowing until they finally meet somewhere in the middle. Weird though that the first (a friends) cat I fell in love with is male, and the ones I'm getting hooked on at places are female.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

awww! Such pretty kitties!


----------

